# snow!!!!



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i know its not archery related but i thought yall would like to know its snowing in NC. bundel up amy boy.:wink:.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*woo hoo*

Yea it snowed here last night too. And we are still not out of school. Im actually really ticked right now.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Snowed here on Tuesday......then it all melted!!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I was down in North Carolina last week, and it was pretty cold.


But up here its snowed quite a bit.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i got out of chool.:thumbs_up not really that much eather. LOL


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i know its not archery related but i thought yall would like to know its snowing in NC. bundel up amy boy.:wink:.


Cole what the heck yu talking about? all it's doing out in my back yard is raining and getting really cold, but then again, you live further north.
you also forgot a important piece, it snows like 1 time ever year and that is like less then one inch


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

actually about two inches and its a blizzerd at my house. ready to go sleeding:tongue:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

teenarcher36 said:


> Yea it snowed here last night too. And we are still not out of school. Im actually really ticked right now.


i got out today


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

cool where u live in nc


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Tennessee


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

it has been snowing here in missoula Mt. since November


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

lucky do you all get out of school alot


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*???*



Bowhunt4life said:


> lucky do you all get out of school alot


where do you go? East,West?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

its snowing up here to but we have had snow since october so its not a real big deal we hardly ever or never get of school for snow i never got out for snow


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

we've got a little bit of snow today, with a good chance of snow tomorrow...unfortunately snow tomorrow doesn't help towards a snow day...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> actually about two inches and its a blizzerd at my house. ready to go sleeding:tongue:


Two inches... Hoyttboys outta school...

7 inches here.. School for me. O well.. lifes not always fair


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Two inches... Hoyttboys outta school...
> 
> 7 inches here.. School for me. O well.. lifes not always fair


same thing i was thinking


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> lucky do you all get out of school alot


no not yet. we usually start getting out of school a lot next month. the max snow we have gottin in town so far is about 3-4 feet.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

teenarcher36 said:


> where do you go? East,West?


i live in Montana


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Two inches... Hoyttboys outta school...
> 
> 7 inches here.. School for me. O well.. lifes not always fair


in th south you get out of school if anything snow or ice happens :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i live in Montana


luck would love to live in montana


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't know what snow is.


Ah, well, I think I'll go to the beach or something this weekend....:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I don't know what snow is.
> 
> 
> Ah, well, I think I'll go to the beach or something this weekend....:thumbs_up


.... Shut it


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

weve been getting a few small flurries down here, but nothin spactacular haha


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I don't know what snow is.
> 
> 
> Ah, well, I think I'll go to the beach or something this weekend....:thumbs_up


i feel bad for u man!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

master hunter said:


> i feel bad for u man!!!:darkbeer:


Why? 'Cause I can go out in a shirt and shorts? haha:tongue:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

u want to trade? i love my shorts.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> u want to trade? i love my shorts.


hoytboy you going to go shooting you bow or with snow forts tomorrow? i am going to build a fort and wipe my brother's rear end off:wink::wink::wink::wink::tomato::tomato::tomato::beat::set1_punch::Cry::Cry::whip:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

teenarcher36 said:


> where do you go? East,West?


 east high


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

it snowed a little in columbia sc, actully not relly columbia but chapin and irmo


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

armyboy dont let your mouth write a cheack your butt cant cash. i have a twentyeight year old brother i can relate to your younger bro. rain sleet snow or hail hoyttboy will shoot without fail!! has the mail ran yet. lol.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> armyboy dont let your mouth write a cheack your butt cant cash. i have a twentyeight year old brother i can relate to your younger bro. rain sleet snow or hail hoyttboy will shoot without fail!! has the mail ran yet. lol.


i am the youngest micah is 2 years, ha ha yea he will problably wipe my butt, but i'll wipe his fort building. about shooting, micah asked what i was going to do , and i said shoot im recuive dumy, and he just rolled his eyes and tried to change my mind. :wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

smart kid!!!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

PFFFF! i live in Canada. there is about 4 feet of snow right outside my house! and the schools are always open.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

bow slayer said:


> PFFFF! i live in Canada. there is about 4 feet of snow right outside my house! and the schools are always open.


same here, except we only have a little over a foot where i am. the last couple of years have been light.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

We used to get snow here all the time. I remeber when I was little we would get one or two snows a year that were a good foot or to of snow but now we dont hardly get any snow. The biggest snow we have had all year was like 3-4 inches. I just dont snow around here lke it used to


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Here in Calgary it snowed about 5 inches or so...more than we had over Christmas...btw how much snow does it take you people to get out of school...there's been years with at least a foot and a half and we still have school...one year got -45celsius...still school


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

xXStanXx said:


> Here in Calgary it snowed about 5 inches or so...more than we had over Christmas...btw how much snow does it take you people to get out of school...there's been years with at least a foot and a half and we still have school...one year got -45celsius...still school


a foot and a half is nothing, and i'm only 4 hours to the north. i have no idea what it'll take to get a snow day here, 'cause i've never had one before. probably nothing short of an all out blizzard, i expect.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

I was laughting at the comment on the beach and wearing shorts. Lol, the snow doesnt stop the people here from wearing shorts. LOL. I think finaly some of the kids at my school put them away, they wear them just to look cool. But for now a normaly work day i wear thermal coveralls, a turtal neck, sweatshir, boots, hat and gloves. Ya i'll take this any day over the heat we'll get in the summer! We finaly had a day where we woke up and it wasnt 15 below 0! Its only 25 out now but like a heat wave. LOL and yup i live in Wisconsin


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i guess i might as well mention a little update on the weather conditions where i am: all day today it has been snowing non-stop :smow:. it's hard to tell how much has accumulated because the snow is falling sideways! the wind's been steady at 35-50 Km/h all day. you could say it's a blizzard, but it's lacking a little for the whiteout part. visibility is still at over 300 feet. 

now the fun part: temperature. we are at the beginning of a coldest part of this winter so far. days like this happen every year for less than a week at a time. the temp's been dropping all day and right now it's at about -25 Celsius, plus the wind, which makes the wind chill at around -40 . the highs for the next few days are supposed to climb no higher than -28 Celsius, with overnight lows at about -35 to -40. yippee... come friday it'll start to warm up though. tgif tgif tgif...


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

75 and breezy here in austin texas. xD


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*very nice*

snowing here in Arizona too


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

we just got 8-10 inches of snow here in the last 2 days, and school goes on.. its just happens to often to close down the schools.


----------

